# Apistogramma trifasciata



## pandjpudge

I finally got a chance to test out some new equipment. It really helps put the flash where I needed it. There is more in my tank journal if interested.

Camera:Nikon D800
Lens:Tokina 100mm Macro
Flash:Nikon SB700

Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## houseofcards

Nice Pic! Yep the OCF makes a huge difference.


----------



## pandjpudge

houseofcards said:


> Nice Pic! Yep the OCF makes a huge difference.


Thanks! I was actually testing out my new magic arm, it help put the flash right where I needed it the most.


----------



## abrooks12376

Very nice indeed


----------



## houseofcards

pandjpudge said:


> Thanks! I was actually testing out my new magic arm, it help put the flash right where I needed it the most.


I've been using one of these magic ninjas with a flash mount attached to the end, but I do like that magic arm. Didn't see that before I bought the ninja.

Amazon.com: Stage Ninja Scorpion CAM-12-CB Camera and Digitial Recorder Device Flex Stand (Industrial Clamp Base): Musical Instruments


----------



## Kubla

Nice shot! I'm going to have to look into the "magic arm". Do they have one to hold the fish where you want it?:wink2:


----------



## RWaters

Kubla said:


> Nice shot! I'm going to have to look into the "magic arm". Do they have one to hold the fish where you want it?:wink2:


Ha ha. That really would be magic!


----------



## pandjpudge

houseofcards said:


> I've been using one of these magic ninjas with a flash mount attached to the end, but I do like that magic arm. Didn't see that before I bought the ninja.
> 
> Amazon.com: Stage Ninja Scorpion CAM-12-CB Camera and Digitial Recorder Device Flex Stand (Industrial Clamp Base): Musical Instruments


That looks interesting, if it works why not? My plan for the magic arm is to use it for support for a remote camera. 



Kubla said:


> Nice shot! I'm going to have to look into the "magic arm". Do they have one to hold the fish where you want it?:wink2:


Thanks! I use this "magical" thing called food, it helps keep them still enough lol. But it is a lot of patience to grab photos, I usually sit for hours waiting. The food helps bring them out to my photo zone. I place food around the area I want. I use a lot of sinking foods to bring them in closer.


----------



## GMYukonon24s

That's a nice apisto!


----------



## pandjpudge

Thanks everyone! 

Here are some slightly order photos, I'll try to get some more photos later this week. Sadly the male recently passed away, but hopefully I'll get another with the trio bought. The trio won't arrive until Thursday.

Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## WaterLife

Great, great shots! roud:

Get more pics of other fish species as well (in another thread if need be). Really stunning photos. Might as well put the camera and your skills to good use!


----------



## pandjpudge

WaterLife said:


> Great, great shots! roud:
> 
> Get more pics of other fish species as well (in another thread if need be). Really stunning photos. Might as well put the camera and your skills to good use!


Thank you! I grab a picture of all my fish over years, some better than others. But sadly, I don't have much room for a huge tank to house more fish at the moment. But here are some other fish the apisto share the tank with.

Green Dwarf Tetra by Matt, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Matt, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge

I didn't get many photos today, the fish didn't want their picture taken today. So here are the few that I managed to get. 

Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr

I wish I could've gotten the fish in focus. But I thought it was a cool scene with the pencil fish swimming under the crypts.
Dwarf Pencilfish Schooling by Matt, on Flickr

Bonus photo: BTS of what it takes get the images. 
Magic Arm by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge

The fish seemed pretty active and I've had an interesting few days lately. I lost a few pencilfish randomly but still have three out of the group. I'll be getting more once I can track down a source for dwarf pencilfish. But here are a few photos from today!

Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr

Bonus 

Amano Shrimp by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge

Today's aquarium activities 

Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge

Photo update now with a new additions to the tank. My apisto is growing up fast and coloring up nicely.

Otocinclus & Corydoras by Matt, on Flickr
Otocinclus by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Otocinclus by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Otocinclus by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge

Finally caught the male on full display mode
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge

Breeding soon? They starting evicting the other fish out of the area.The male will even pick up the pond snails and move them away from the cave. 

Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge

I got off early today because of bad "weather", nothing really happened. Everyone was freaked out, schools closed and everything. So that allowed more time in front of the tank and did something I haven't done in ages. I did a short feeding frenzy video!

https://youtu.be/YsqyRC7Ki-A

Bonus Picture:
Dwarf Pencilfish by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge

Nannostomus marginatus by Matt, on Flickr
Corydoras habrosus by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Nannostomus marginatus by Matt, on Flickr
Otocinclus by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge

The tank is sort of in blackwater conditions, added a few more IAL than usual. Not sure how I feel about the slight tint of the water.

Dwarf Pencilfish by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Otocinclus by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## bereninga

Whoa these photos are amazing! Love the BTS shot. Hahah D800 is a beast! 

I've been on the lookout for a macro lens because I currently don't have one. I've been thinking of the new Tamron one. 

These photos are amazing!


----------



## GrampsGrunge

I've never recalled a feeding group of N. Marginatus as having a 'feeding frenzy', they're too group oriented and polite. H. Flammeus on the other hand..









That's why I could never keep them in the same tank.

Nice pictures BTW..


----------



## pandjpudge

bereninga said:


> Whoa these photos are amazing! Love the BTS shot. Hahah D800 is a beast!
> 
> I've been on the lookout for a macro lens because I currently don't have one. I've been thinking of the new Tamron one.
> 
> These photos are amazing!


Thanks! I love my D800, it was a huge step up from the D90. I don't have much experience with Tamron outside of the 150-600mm. The Tokina is the only macro lens I've used. I bought it because it was a good bang for the buck lens many years ago. If I had buy a macro lens now, I would love to get the Zeiss 100mm. But in the mean time the Tokina will do just fine for me. Give the Tokina a look and compare it with the Tamron.

I'll see if I can get some photos tomorrow.



GrampsGrunge said:


> I've never recalled a feeding group of N. Marginatus as having a 'feeding frenzy', they're too group oriented and polite. H. Flammeus on the other hand..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I could never keep them in the same tank.
> 
> Nice pictures BTW..


Thanks! The pencils get extra rowdy once foods enters the water. They chase and fight with each other allowing the other fish to come in to eat. For my tank that's as crazy as it gets lol.


----------



## pandjpudge

As promised some new photos, the Pencils and otos were shy today so no photos of them.

Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Corydoras habrosus by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge

What's up gang! Been awhile since I've been here. The tank has been on the back burner lately. It a real mess and has an algae problem again. I ran out of co2 and haven't gotten a chance to refill. Managed to take a picture of one of my female apisto.

Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge

Took some pictures today, tank wasn't too active today.

url=https://flic.kr/p/JwUyTS]







[/url]Corydoras habrosus by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Matt, on Flickr
Corydoras habrosus by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge

Tank Activity

Dwarf Pencilfish by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr
Corydoras habrosus by Matt, on Flickr
Otocinclus catfish by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge

Update: I've given up on my DIY LEDs and gone with a Kessil A360. 

Nannostomus marginatus by Matt, on Flickr
Apistogramma trifasciata by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## bacon5

Beautiful fish, and amazing photos! Apistos are some of my favorite fish


----------

